# Startup



## ravi124 (Mar 8, 2012)

i have installed windows 8 and it takes much time to start than to shutdown. i have set its start up time to 10 sec. but it has no effect on it..:nono::nono:


----------



## darfvayda (Apr 9, 2012)

When was the last time you defragmented your hard drive? and how full is your hard drive?


----------

